

Tristes Tropiques by Claude Lévi-Strauss – Melancholy Anthropology - benbreen
http://www.theguardian.com/books/booksblog/2015/aug/17/tristes-tropiques-by-claude-levi-strauss-melancholy-anthropology

======
hunglee2
Levi-Strauss - the anthropologist who hated fieldwork and ends up writing a
literary classic.

